# Some General Questions



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Is there a guide somewhere about what certain icons mean on this forum?

My first question is regarding the envelopes on the side of the thread names...

close envelope, closed env. w/ three lines above, closed env w/ a seal, open envelope with a letter... or open yellow envelope stuffed with 3 sheets.....

Some of the other stuff, I guess i will learn along the way.. but didn't know what some of the icons mean.

sorry... this is not really a technical difficulty, just didn't know where to ask forum guideline questions. 

thanks- CD


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

The icons simply reflect the status of a thread when you are logged in.

Sealed - unread or no new posts since last read

Open - new responses have been posted to the thread.


----------

